# System crash...



## KenGordon (Jan 28, 2020)

I have an "interesting" issue here: I am having some trouble, externally to FreeBSD, with some of my network hardware. When the wired connection goes down (I have determined the cause and it is NOT with FreeBSD), and I then attempt to activate my wireless network adapter to replace the wired connection, and connect to my local wireless network by inputting the network password where it is asked for, when I click on the "connect" "button" with my mouse, the entire system completely halts, and locks up, and I can only restart it by completely shutting the computer down by hitting reset or the power button.

I checked dmesg and kenv to see if wlan1 is recognized during boot, and loaded, and it is. So what is going on here? Anyone have a clue? To me this is weird.

The system is working just fine in all other respects.

Ken Gordon


----------



## `Orum (Jan 29, 2020)

We'd have to know what GUI app you're using, but honestly, things on FreeBSD are a lot simpler and more convenient if you set them up via a terminal using the handbook.  I'd read through Example 31.3. on 31.7. Link Aggregation and Failover which covers "Failover Mode Between Ethernet and Wireless Interfaces". That is, when your wired connection drops, it will automatically switch over to using your wireless interface, and swap back to using the wired interface when that comes back up.

If your system still crashes after using that configuration, please report back.

p.s. - I use this configuration for my laptop, and sometimes the wireless connection dies and doesn't get reestablished.  Simply running `# service netif restart` should bring it back up once your rc.conf has the correct configuration though.


----------



## KenGordon (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks. I'll report back in a bit. The GUI is one which is installed by FuryBSD and is a standard FreeBSD GUI. I'm not sure which one, but can find out.

Later,

Ken Gordon


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2020)

KenGordon said:


> and is a standard FreeBSD GUI.


There is no standard FreeBSD GUI. There are a few popular desktop environments and window managers but none of them are _standard_.


----------



## KenGordon (Jan 30, 2020)

True. I "mis-spoke". However, in this case, I doubt that the GUI has anything to do with my particular problem.

FYI, what I am attempting to do here is to completely eliminate Windows from all of the computers in our home (6 of them). In order to do that, since all the other users in our home have never used anything BUT WinDOZE (leaving out TRS-DOS), and are complete "computo-klutzes", I have to have some sort of GUI for them. I see any GUI as simply the interface between the user and the operating system, and to me, exactly what "kind" of GUI is not significantly important, as long as it looks and works, substantially in a recognizable manner to what my family, and especially my wife, is used to.

I chose FreeBSD for this project because of all the "unixes" I have used over the past 50 or so years, from the original AT&T version(s), to HP-UX, to Linux (ver. 0.99), the best of them all has been FreeBSD, which I first used sometime around 1983 or so, to build an e-mail and web server for the College of Mines at the University of Idaho.

And since the last time I used ANY "unix" was at least 10 years ago, before I retired, I am having to re-learn a lot. I guess, essentially, I am somewhat of a noob. BTW, I am 77.

OK?

Ken Gordon


----------



## KenGordon (Jan 30, 2020)

I might add, that up to now, I have never, ever used a GUI with any of the Unix servers and systems for which I was the SYSAD. I think I did use X once, but that was only for an experiment. So, at this point, I am very unfamiliar with any GUI used with FreeBSD. I much prefer to use the command line.

Thanks, again, to everyone for your help with my several issues. I think this forum is a great help to the FreeBSD community.

Ken Gordon


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 30, 2020)

KenGordon said:


> So what is going on here?


Maybe it is the resolv service. When you jump from wireless to wired networking the network settings might be different.
Checkout /etc/resolv.conf when connected to each network and see if there are differences in the settings.
There could be settings differences between your Wireless Access Point and your wired router.
Are they both the same device?


----------



## KenGordon (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you. I'll do that asap. Right now, I am dealing with a sound issue, and the network issue has had to take second place.

Ken Gordon


----------

